# How to prevent rusting in the binding screw inserts and on the screws?



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't think that it is a common problem. At least for me it's not. :dunno:


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

kusanagi said:


> How to prevent rusting in the binding screw inserts and on the screws?


Its really easy.. you have to replace the screws with anodized bolts and washers.. I did this with my P1's. Take a bolt and washer from your deck, go to the hardware store and ask someone to get you anodized bolts and washers that match your rusted ones. Anodized is a treated metal that prevents rust.

This should prevent the inserts from rusting, however if you have rust in your inserts they sell rust remover in a spray.

Prob cost $5 bucks at the most just for the bolts and washers


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i like to sacrifice a manatee, boil its blood and blubber inside of its skull, smear that all over my naked body and then wipe down my snowboard with butter.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

Burton screws are nice, if they fit - stainless steel with plastic insert to keep them from vibrating loose.

If you get new screws, make sure they are steel or stainless steel, not aluminum.


----------



## Dago91 (Mar 13, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> i like to sacrifice a manatee, boil its blood and blubber inside of its skull, smear that all over my naked body and then wipe down my snowboard with butter.


That works too.. :icon_scratch:


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

what about preventing rust on the unused inserts?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

A little rust shouldn't matter functionally, also I would have thought most inserts are stainless steel. Is this a major problem?


----------



## FireStarter451 (Feb 20, 2013)

I wouldn't say it's a major problem, then again I'm not sure what to expect. I just bought my first board and realized that it would rust eventually since it will get wet each time out.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i like to sacrifice a manatee, boil its blood and blubber inside of its skull, smear that all over my naked body and then wipe down my snowboard with butter.


This is bad advice. Manatees are very hard to move into your sacrifice chamber. Also, manatee blood sticks much more to any surface it touches than other animals' blood. The cleaning up time doesn't justify the effect even though it does get rid of the rust quite well.

The suggestion with the butter is spot on though.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Basti said:


> This is bad advice. Manatees are very hard to move into your sacrifice chamber. Also, manatee blood sticks much more to any surface it touches than other animals' blood. The cleaning up time doesn't justify the effect even though it does get rid of the rust quite well.
> 
> The suggestion with the butter is spot on though.


Maybe baby manatees?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Basti said:


> This is bad advice. Manatees are very hard to move into your sacrifice chamber. Also, manatee blood sticks much more to any surface it touches than other animals' blood. The cleaning up time doesn't justify the effect even though it does get rid of the rust quite well.
> 
> The suggestion with the butter is spot on though.


aaahhhh you fucking clueless rookie. 

you don't sacrifice them indoors - the dark lord Cthulhu prefers that you do it on the beach surrounded by legions of evil harbor seals... and you don't *clean up* manatee blood - you wear it with pride and honor. if you wash it off Cthulhu will eat the universe.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

FireStarter451 said:


> what about preventing rust on the unused inserts?


Not sure why this would happen if they used stainless steel, maybe they cheaped out or its some china brand board but to answer your question, just put a little bit of oil on a kleenex and wipe it into the threads, it will not rust. You will want to clean the oil out before using the board though or your asking for your bolts to come loose.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> aaahhhh you fucking clueless rookie.
> 
> you don't sacrifice them indoors - the dark lord Cthulhu prefers that you do it on the beach surrounded by legions of evil harbor seals... and you don't *clean up* manatee blood - you wear it with pride and honor. if you wash it off Cthulhu will eat the universe.


It is very clear that your information is outdated. Those were typical sentences heard in board shops around the world: "A snowboard that reaches your chin is the right length" or "This Elho freestyle neon suit is worn by all the boarders" and of course "Cthulhu prefers outside sacrifice".

I don't blame you. It's hard to stay informed with all these new evil overlords coming to the snowboarding scene but let me tell you that most of them just have good marketing. Cthulhu for example used to be a skier, there's pictures of him riding moguls on the internet. That alone makes him unworshippable and kind of a fraud. Manatee blood might work with ski equipment but definitely not with a snowboard.

As I stated before though, you were right on the butter subject. Butter is universal and should always be used to finish up a rust job.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

bro you are fucked. the dark lord Cthulhu is my homie and he is most certainly NOT a skier. he was however shredding neon onsies and hardboots with Damian Sanders back in the day.... he rode a Checkered Pig because it is probably the most evil of all snowboards. 


when i tell him you're talking shit he's gonna fuck you up. better get to sacrificing 'cuz Cthulu's a' comin' and he wants blood.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

it may be dirt on the screws...it looks just like rust.
should i spray WD-40 on them?


----------



## designfemme (Mar 12, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> bro you are fucked. the dark lord Cthulhu is my homie and he is most certainly NOT a skier.


I have to admit, picturing a Cthulhu with a ski pole in each tentacle brought an awesome image to my mind.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

kusanagi said:


> it may be dirt on the screws...it looks just like rust.
> should i spray WD-40 on them?


Get a can of air if you think it's dirt. I wouldn't suggest the WD-40 though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

wd-40 displaces water, it is not a rust penetrator.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

i remove the bindings after I get back home, and let the holes dry. No rust.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Clearly you guys don't use baby seal paste. Waterproofs everything.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> bro you are fucked. the dark lord Cthulhu is my homie and he is most certainly NOT a skier. he was however shredding neon onsies and hardboots with Damian Sanders back in the day.... he rode a Checkered Pig because it is probably the most evil of all snowboards.
> 
> 
> when i tell him you're talking shit he's gonna fuck you up. better get to sacrificing 'cuz Cthulu's a' comin' and he wants blood.


Sorry dude... If this is your buddy who calls himself Cthulhu I've got news for you. He's lying (and a skier)!

But I agree that Checker Pig used to be the most bad-ass of snowboards ever. Even more than Hooger Booger and that's saying something.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

If you are really that concerned then get a wire brush and some wd40 and clean it up, you will need something like compressed air and an evaporating solvent to clean the wd40 out after. Somebody is going to say "don't use wd40" but ignore them, it will help clean the rust off as long as you have a wire brush or abrasive cloth of some sort.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

wd-40 doesnt remove or break down rust..... its a water displacer not a rust penetrator. If you use wd40 and scrub something it has the same effect as using nothing and scrubbing it.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> he was however shredding neon onsies and hardboots with Damian Sanders back in the day.... he rode a Checkered Pig because it is probably the most evil of all snowboards.


Funniest thing I've read on these forums ever. It also makes me wonder how many of the youngin's have never seen Sanders or a Checkered Pig.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> wd-40 doesnt remove or break down rust..... its a water displacer not a rust penetrator. If you use wd40 and scrub something it has the same effect as using nothing and scrubbing it.


Which tells me you have never done it. I have a journeyman ticket and 10+ years experience repairing rotating equipment, we used this trick all the time.

If you have a rusted surface and scrub it with a scotch brite pad it won't do much but adding wd40 will help significantly... So will a lot of other products, but everyone has wd40 so its an easy one. I am not saying wd40 breaks down and removes rust on its own so don't bother coming back with some stupid comment, just go try it instead.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

its the use of a lubricant that is adding the effect you can use many different liquids. I have been an automotive mechanic for seven years. Having said that I do agree with your post (other then the part that expresses a lack of knowledge on my behalf on how wd-40 works) Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

You didn't offend me, I just wanted the OP to know he can use wd40 with success.


----------



## johnnyo (Mar 27, 2013)

not sure if someone said this already but you shouldnt have rust buildup as long as you properly wipedown/dry your board after each ride.

edit: by board i mean all the metal binding hardware not really the board itsself obviously. If you cant get to the screws try putting it over an air duct or fan in your house or if you have heated floors like me just place it face down on the floor after cleaning what you can get to.


----------

